
Microsoft Edge DevTools Z-Index 3D View - cyptus
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2020/01/23/debug-z-index-3d-view-edge-devtools/
======
app_config
Doesn't seem to work in the chromium version of edge tho

~~~
cyptus
It is the chromium edge version, but only in canary for now

